# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  صقور الجديان (2) Vs بوركينا فاسو ( 1 ) ... كاريكا

## KOLA MOHAMMED

* 


بطاقة اللقاء ..  Vs  


الاثنين 30/1/2012 م الســـ9ــــــاعة مساءً 



المجموعة B الجولة الثالثة 

الملعب :


 


ملعب باتا .. 


القنوات الناقلة : 


الجزيرة الرياضية +9 



 القناة الكينية ..

http://www.sunu-tv.com/online/channels/rts.html 


بالاضافة لهذا الرابط

http://onairherenow.blogspot.com/201...012012_29.html
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*موقف الفريقين ..



صقور الجديان . 








المنتخب قد ادي امس حصة تدريبية بنفس الملعب وقام الإطار الإداري لمنتخبنا الوطنى بقيادة المشرف العام أسامة عطا المنان بتسليم اللاعبين حوافزهم بالتعادل الذي حققوه أمام أنغولا وتسلم كل لاعب خمسمائة دولار فيما تسلم بشة الحافز الخاص به ألفين دولار لتسجيله لهدفين في مباراة أنغولا فيما تسلم أيضاً كاريكا وعلاء الدين يوسف حافز صناعة الهدفين والتي ركز خلالها الاطار الفني علي زيادة جرعات اللياقة البدنية وتصحيح الاخطاء والسلبيات التي صاحبت اداء اللاعبين في مباراتهم الاخيرة امام انغولا كما طبق العديد من الجمل التكتيكية والخططية وشدد المدير الفني علي ضرورة التركيز في مباراة الغد وعدم الوقوع في الاخطاء السابقة وهي التي كلفت المنتخب كثيرا خصوصا ان المنتخب خسر امام ساحل العاج بهدف وكان الاقرب للفوز او الخروج بالتعادل رغم انه كان الافضل و ايضا مباراة انغولا والتي صاحبتها اخطاء قاتلة وكان بالامكان خروج المنتخب فائزا والحصول علي النقاط كاملا وطالب مازدا اللاعبين بمواصلة القتال وبذل اقصي الجهود في مباراة الغد التي تمثل نقطة عبور للمرحلة الثانية من البطولة.

عجب مفاجأة مازدا للخيول

ويلاحظ ان المدير الفني سيلعب بخطة متوازنة اي بحذر شديد في المناطق الدفاعية خصوصا انه يواجه منتخب بوركينا فاسو الذي ودع البطولة وليس لديه مايخاف عليه او يخشاه اي انه سيلعب بهدف حفظ ماء وجه.

وينتظر أن يركز مازدا في مران اليوم على تفعيل الجانب الهجومى بوجود الثلاثي نزار حامد حامد ومهند الطاهر ومحمد أحمد بشة وإشراك المهاجم رمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية بجانب مدثر كاريكا ليكون مفاجأة مازدا لمنتخب بوركينا فاسو.

خيارنا الفوز فقط 
اكد المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الوطني الاول الكابتن مبارك سليمان بان منتخبه سيكون جاهزا لمباراة الغد امام بوركينا فاسو في ختام مبارياته بالدور الاول واشار الي انه سيلعب من اجل الفوز واضاف اعتقد اننا سنخوض مباراة مهمة وصعبة ويتعين علينا ان نلعب من اجل تحقيق الفوز وكسب النقاط و ان ننتظر ماتسفر عنه مباراة ساحل العاج وانغولا وتابع سليمان المنتخب الوطني اصبح مثار اعجاب كل الخبراء والفنيين بالبطولة وهذا مايجعلنا نؤدي بشكل افضل في مباراة الغد والعمل علي كسب النقاط









التشكيلة المتوقعة 


اكرم الهادى - سيف مساوى - نجم الدين - بلة جابر - مصعب عمر - نزار حامد - علاء الدين - بشة - رمضان عجب - مهند - كاريكا ..


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





السكان : 10.78 مليون تسمة 
العاصمة: واغادوغو 
الأتحاد البوركينى لكرة القدم
سنة التأسيس: 1960 
الإنضمام إلى الفيفا: 1964 
الإنضمام إلى الكاف:1964 
ألوان المنتخب : قميص أحمر، سروال أخضر، جوارب حمراء 
المشاركات في النهائيات 6 مرات 
(1978 ـ 1996 ـ 1998 ـ 2000 ـ 2002 ـ 2004) 
الإنجازات : المركز الرابع (1998) 
التأهل: إحتل المنتخب البوركيني المركز الأول في المجموعة الرابعة برصيد 13 نقطة أمام الكونغو (9 نقط) والموزمبيق (8 نقط) وإفريقيا الوسطى (2 نقط)· بعدما حققت النتائج التالية: 
2002/09/08: الكونغو / بوركينافاسو: 0ـ0 
2002/10/13: بوركينافاسو/ إفرويقيا الوسطى: 2ـ1 
2003/03/30: موزمبيق / بوركينافاسو: 0ـ0 
2003/06/22: بوركينافاسو / الكونغو: 3ـ0 2003/07/06: إفريقيا الوسطى / بوركينافاسو: 0ـ3








التشكيلة المتوقعة

...................
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووووووور يا حبيب و بالتوفيق للصقور
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا حبيب و بالتوفيق للصقور




امييييييييييين وتسلم يا غالى 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياميدو مافي قناه في النايلسات لاقطه الكوره دي انا الليله نبطشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياميدو مافي قناه في النايلسات لاقطه الكوره دي انا الليله نبطشي



لي بعدين بنشوف لينا رابط ظابط 

انا برضو بحضر الكور في النت دائما
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لي بعدين بنشوف لينا رابط ظابط 

انا برضو بحضر الكور في النت دائما



كويس راجيك يافرده
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك اللهم.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قولو واحد اصابة نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف اول لمدثر كاريكا في الدقيقه 33
وانغولا خاسره امام ساحل العاج بهدف ايبوي ق 33 ايضا

*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*بالتوفيق للمنتخب لكن مع ناس هليفه ديل الوضع ما بطمن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف منقوض للتسلل لبوركينا فاسو وبعدها هجمة خطره انقذها اكرم

*

----------


## najma

*ساحل العاج احرزت الهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاريكا يسجل الهدف الثاني ليؤكد تاهل المنتخب للدور الثاني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المنتخب 2/ 1 وخسارة انغولا 2/ 0
اكرم يبكي بحسرة وللا فرح ياربي ؟؟

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك    للسودان     التأهل    والقادم   أصعب   يامازدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنقابل المنتخب الزامبي في الدور القادم
وربك يستر

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا بكي الفرح ياكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم جعفر يشفى غليله في الاعلام
وخصوصا الاحمر

*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------

